

Show HN: A weekly 3D printing newsletter - philipDS
http://www.3dprintingletter.com/

======
bglenn09
I'm looking for opportunities in this space and am just getting up to speed,
so thank you for this. I eagerly subscribed. Best of luck with it.

~~~
philipDS
Thanks! Hopefully I can offer some opportunities (as in jobs) through this
newsletter as it grows. Feel free to share it with other people interested in
3D printing :)

------
philipDS
I started this side project because I find myself reading a lot of 3D printing
news lately. On top of that, I'm not satisfied with the distribution of 3D
printing news. There is the weekly Shapeways newsletter where they promote
products, but they hardly cover any interesting news IMHO.

Any feedback? Feel free to subscribe.. and see you next week! :)

------
phylosopher
Just reviewed the first newsletter. Good cross-section of a very hot sector.
Any chance you can include a section on 3D scanning? Also interested in
copyright law.

~~~
philipDS
Thanks for the feedback. Right now a section on 3D scanning is possible, but
it will most likely be included under the general News section. Same for
copyright law.

